# Spindle gouge used for bowls?



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Do any of ya use an ordinary spindle gouge for making bowls?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

No and I would not recommend it.

Lilty


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it a secret or maybe you could help me by telling me?I'd appreciate it if you would!Itchy


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, I did a couple of weeks ago on a bowl I made by gluing up pieces of maple and alder (only hardwood I had on hand). I needed to remove a lot of material and the scraper wasn't doing it for me so I used the gouge. It was very difficult to control and wanted to grab as I moved outwards towards the perimeter. Obviously not the right tool for the job but I got 'er done.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Itchy, it's just a matter of catches, particularly as noted above as you move away from the center. I use spindle gouges for light detailed work on bowls but would not want to use one for more than that. Heavier, larger, bowl gouges are the way to go.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

It catches less often.I'll buy a bowl gouge then.Is there an all around use bowl gouge or do I need a few different sizes?I appreciate any help.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There isn't any difference in turning with a bowl gouge or spindle gouge but it depends on how you sharpen them and use them. I sharpen my spindle gouges to a 35 degree angle. That means that they cut cleaner than my bowl gouge which is sharpened to a 55 degree angle. The spindle gouge cuts cleaner so I use it where I can for final cuts. Because of the steeper bevel angle you can't cut steep sided bowls and still rub the bevel all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I also have a bowl gouge ground to 40 degrees to sort of fit between. The bevel will let me turn a steeper sided bowl than the 35 degrees but the sharper angle cuts cleaner.
Bowl gouges have 2 advantages over spindle gouges. The metal is often thicker and the U shape makes them stiffer for less vibration. That allows you to hang them over the tool rest further when you need to. Many people grind wings on the bowl gouge. These allow you to take off more wood when roughing, you can use them in a pull cut where the wings are doing all the cutting, and they can be used as a scraper to fine tune the shape.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Then its catching on the corner of the spindle gouge when ya try to dish out the inside of the bowl, and the bowl gouge by the way its shaped cuts further on the side edge of the tool?Whats the most versitile size of bowl gouge,3/8,1/2,5/8"?Itchy


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I only have one bowl gouge and it is 1/2". I have used it on all the bowls I have turned, segmented and blanks.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say that it is unsafe to turn end grain with a spindle gouge. There are parts of a bowl where you can get away with it, but it is a gamble. The risk is of a violent catch that causes the tool to break or the workpiece to break. Either can cause _serious_ injury. 

Very experienced turners can probably get away with it, but rookies should be steered away from trying it in my opinion.

I do pretty much everything bowl-related with my 1/2" bowl gouge. A couple 3/8" or 1/2" bowl gouges with different grinds would be ideal though.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I prefer a 5/8" bowl gouge but I think it's just personal preference between a 1/2 and a 5/8", not really a big difference.


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a gouge for rough out. no problems as long as its nice and sharp


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If your catching on the "wings" of the spindle gouge then rotate the flute more. I often use the spindle gouge for the final cuts as long as the bowl is open enough that I can still rub the bevel. End grain, side grain it doesn't matter. An edge is an edge as long as you approach the wood properly. For example I use the spindle gouge almost entirely to hollow end grain boxes and even small bowls. 
My spindle gouge is not as thick as my bowl gouge. However my Thompson Detail gouge is actually thicker due to the flute being so shallow. I can hang this tool out over the tool rest even further than my bowl gouge if vibration is an issue. 
If I ground my Detail Gouge to the same angle as my bowl gouge it would work on steep bowls as well. The only difference would be the wings which for some cuts on a bowl gouge are useful. 
I'm not saying that you should use a spindle gouge instead of a bowl gouge for turning bowls. My bowl gouge is my most used tool and by far the best tool for turning bowls. I'm just saying that the spindle gouge has it's place and if it's the only tool you have will work fine for some bowls.


----------

